# jimbob app



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Starting from scratch shortbus...

Three help-outs is first

Making us laugh in AQHU (me, Mike, KQ, slckr, or pygo) might be tough...

and then... the questions









If you make it, you earned it!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

#1

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1921373


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/adds that a pic of jimbob is a requirment to complete app process


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> /adds that a pic of jimbob is a requirment to complete app process


AGREED!

That can count for one of my questions jimbob...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

all i'm going to say is that if this turns out to be anything like the old app thread, i will refuse to post my questions.

now, if you're serious this time, then let the games begin!! and my questions will still be the hardest, AND it will take me time to get them posted once you're ready ... especially seeing as i wont have a computer for the first 3 weeks in may ... (i'll be out of town on business)


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Ok so as long as I finish my other questions before may is fine. I really don't want to wait 3 weeks. I'll see if I can finish fast. thanks


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ill say it now so i dont have to say it 27 pages from now............ IBTL


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^









Prove em wrong jimbob!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

#2

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1922159


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> #2
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1922159


/wonders how jim edited his post 1 minute before he posted


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> #2
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1922159


/wonders how jim edited his post 1 minute before he posted








[/quote]

geis did that a long time ago... I actually had a screenshot of it...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/wonders what else is on aces harddrive


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Those 2 are acceptable so far shortbus. One more, and make it a good one!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> /wonders what else is on aces harddrive












/leaves the country


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Reported.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


>










wait until its in the easy forum... oh well...







.........


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

#3

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1922780


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this thread is too funny!









rocking !!! omfg haahhah!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I I spend like 15 minute writing in danny's thread. It got locked


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I did notice that the Team McC thing is no longer there. Dare I ask what I missed?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> I did notice that the Team McC thing is no longer there. Dare I ask what I missed?


we went to war with them and they got


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No... they just took a walk in the woods.

We're awaiting their return









sorry about locking it jimbob... but I wasn't going to let another hatefest start.

Wasn't it obvious that it was killing him that he missed the first hatefest?:laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Relatively cleaned up.

/wonders if "some kid" is interested in RIP :nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what hate fest?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

the 'hate RIP'-fest


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> No... they just took a walk in the woods.
> 
> We're awaiting their return
> 
> ...


Made you laugh







---------------------------------------------------------------^^^^


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

you guys erased all my posts, you all get a big fart


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

stop posting in my thread


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

'SHADOW said:


> stop posting in my thread


no


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

joey said:


> stop posting in my thread


no
[/quote]
knock it off. you know the rules about posting in others application threads.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

#4 (just in case..)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1924965


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

rest in pieces

joey d's RIP skulls


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RC, knock it off before i pwn you ... or do you need to be taken away on a stretcher again?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RockinTimbz, this is just bullshit now. I've told you time and time again to knock it off. Your spam is not wanted here. Please leave.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

The sad part is RT keeps coming back every few minutes for that, all to be deleted by Ace soon anyways.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/thinks jimbob should have to post a pic of himself b4 any questions are handed out


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> The sad part is RT keeps coming back every few minutes for that, all to be deleted by Ace soon anyways.


 A whole night's work...

...gone in 30 seconds


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> The sad part is RT keeps coming back every few minutes for that, all to be deleted by Ace soon anyways.


 A whole night's work...

...gone in 30 seconds








[/quote]









Guys I'll start questions off I suppose. I'll try and get to it tonight.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

/posts ... time for another 6 hours of posting


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Alright jimbob here's your first round of questions. Good luck, and no guessing! 3 wrong guesses means









1. What is the full name of Coc's own group?

2. Find the original RIP list. (not in AQHU)

3. What is PTI?

4. Who was obsessed with the "juice of KoK?"

5. Who is condom boy?

Good luck.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

#1-I know its the STC group. I'll figure out the acronym later on today

#2-
Rest of Team:
PygoFanatic (RIP insomniac)
Rocker (Mr. letyouknowtheservercrashed)
Liquid
Ex00000dus
Humpty Hump (Humpy)
lucyferzone (luciferzone)
FBMBMSBHBMX85 (NJKeeeelsU)
ProdigalMarine
DEVON look at my smiley girlfriend AMAZON (AKA Mr. T)
RB32 (Mr. "Ambiance", Official Team RIP Pimp)
nippleworm (psrotten)
PinKragon ("D", miss *MUAH*)
RockinTimbz (Rockinthaboat, Rockinthacradle, RockinthaKeds, etc.)
Nismo
CORey (has downs?)
BS (Blacksunshine)

#3-

#4- Ex000dus

#5-


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

#4 is right, but please put a quoted post in with your answer. Also nope, thats not it for #2.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

#5-I was right all along









condomboy is CORey!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

NOPE! Remember no guessing. For every answer try to include a quoted post, that will help you out with not getting the ole







We wanna see your finding actual references, not just making guesses. Onwards, 3 pages going on 4.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good advice ETDEGSMike.... listening to that advice will keep your application from being terminated jimbob. How could you forget that random guesses is why we shut it down last time?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Alright jimbob here's your first round of questions. Good luck, and no guessing! 3 wrong guesses means
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1-Coc's own group= The Scarlett Knights of Retardem

#2-Remains unknown









#3-PTI? PackTackIdiot

#4- :found:









#5-Condom boy=Trigga


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

uh oh.... somebody's guessing.....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Jim, dont you get it? NO GUESSING! And include a quoted post with each answer. Not a single thing on that list is right, and you didnt even try quoting a post as an answer like I told you to. Im saying one more shot, any more guesses without something to back it up gets a







vote from me. God damn this is ridiculous.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

wow I was almost positive all of those where right. Ok I'll include quotes now...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

slow computer sorry


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Not only were they not all right, now a single one of them was right.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I understand that and Now I am going to include quotes..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

oldnavycb said:


> /would stuff it in her mouth with lemon lime condom on


#5 condom boy!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

^ better...

you are sooooooooo close to tha









better keep it up....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> /again blocks uppercut with corner of SQQUARE table.....
> 
> /enjoys affiliation with RIP but likes individuality of the SQUARE TABLE CONTINGENCY....
> 
> ...


#1

SQUARE TABLE CONTINGENCY!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

WRONG!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> /ponders the ability to get a joint RIP TEAM and *STC group* donation to support bandwidth that this thread *OWNS*...and how that would REALLY get under RIP haters skins and place RIP above all...
> 
> /notes that KQ is going to be spanked for not aiding rush to 350....
> 
> associates candy cane with ...untellable story from college...












#1


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

better....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> /saddened by loss of heightened excitement brought about by PTI commercial, thus negating the pleasant combo of Lounge and PTI
> 
> /knows what hes going to find, but looks anyways
> 
> /comes back...knew it





> 3. What is PTI?












I'm trying my hardest

and that was a really hard one!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

#2

Been searching for a while now and This is as close as I got..

Rocker
Ace
ESPmike
slcker


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

'SHADOW said:


> /saddened by loss of heightened excitement brought about by PTI commercial, thus negating the pleasant combo of Lounge and PTI
> 
> /knows what hes going to find, but looks anyways
> 
> /comes back...knew it





> 3. What is PTI?












I'm trying my hardest

and that was a really hard one!
[/quote]

Good job on the quotes..... however..... what is PTI?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> /saddened by loss of heightened excitement brought about by PTI commercial, thus negating the pleasant combo of Lounge and PTI
> 
> /knows what hes going to find, but looks anyways
> 
> /comes back...knew it





> 3. What is PTI?












I'm trying my hardest

and that was a really hard one!
[/quote]

Good job on the quotes..... however..... what is PTI?








[/quote]

Its a TV program/show


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

P stands for _________

T stands for _________

I stands for _________


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> P stands for _________
> 
> T stands for _________
> 
> I stands for _________


*Pardon the Interruption*

and it took a solid hour to find that........Thats pretty mest up that I spent that long looking for a question that was never stated in AQHU or the whole team RIP forum as a TV show. Only the acronym that is 3 letters long. I couldn't search PTI on the search engine. I had to read pages among pages and got nothing but some quotes (PTI). Thats when I came to the conclusion that this was some kind of show and I thought I answered the question.



> 3. What is PTI?


maybe you should of stated _find the acronym of PTI_









anyway..I found the answer in Google........weird.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

well you get a big congrats for using your smarts ...

and that answer is CORRECT.

next question


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

> 2. Find the original RIP list. (not in AQHU)


You have to me specific when you ask me question like this because there are tons of lists out there...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=150847


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

'SHADOW said:


> P stands for _________
> 
> T stands for _________
> 
> I stands for _________


*Pardon the Interruption*

and it took a solid hour to find that........Thats pretty mest up that I spent that long looking for a question that was never stated in AQHU or the whole team RIP forum as a TV show. Only the acronym that is 3 letters long. I couldn't search PTI on the search engine. I had to read pages among pages and got nothing but some quotes (PTI). Thats when I came to the conclusion that this was some kind of show and I thought I answered the question.



> 3. What is PTI?


maybe you should of stated _find the acronym of PTI_









anyway..I found the answer in Google........weird.
[/quote]

tony and willbon will be happy for u jimbob

(PTI)


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

timbz we get the point


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

'SHADOW said:


> > 2. Find the original RIP list. (not in AQHU)
> 
> 
> You *have* to me specific when you ask me question like this because there are tons of lists out there...
> ...


Just so we're clear, I dont HAVE to do anything. I could have made the questions much harder, and complaining is worse then guessing.

That said much better on the other questions. if you were familiar with RIP stuff youd know PTI and I wouldnt need to be so specific, hence the point of having the app questions.

Pardon the Interuption is right, Square table Contingency is right, and condomboy is right.

Remember I dont HAVE to do sh*t, but Im gonna give you a hint about the original list since your a bit of a RIP n00b and werent around for alot of these older happenings. All Im going to tell you though is that the original RIP list is in a thread int he Lounge, started by someone on the list of people in the RIP history thread. Not neccessarily a RIP member, just someone listed there. With all that info and some searching, plus some common sense, you'll find it. Thats your hardest question, so once you overcome that youre almost there.

Pg 4 and only 1/2 way through 1 set of questions...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> R.I.P. the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After hours of searching, I think I have it! wow that was a really tough one!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> I read somewhere about lament configuration making the list. I only found out a few people in rip.
> 
> But yet I found something about original night crew


/pats self on back


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice jimbob. That was it! Now just a quote for the last question. You answered it right, but we want quotes!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Nice jimbob. That was it! Now just a quote for the last question. You answered it right, but we want quotes!


^


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

> 4. Who was obsessed with the "juice of KoK?"





acestro said:


> /wonders why Ace is avoiding question about juice of KoK


/wonders why Ex000dus is obsessed with juice of KoK








[/quote]

Do you mean this question? This is the only question I didn't include quotes..









/sees possibilities of becoming in RIP expanding


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats what I was looking for! Nice job jimbob. Your all done with me. Just sit tight and wait patiently for the next sets of questions. Things might slow down a bit, but your patience is appreciated. Good job so far!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

1. What is the official RIP injury (quote first time it's brought up)?

2: What songs by Kansas and Slayer did NJ post multiple times in AQHU?

3: Who did NJ put on ignore in AQHU?

4: Who put AQHU in the hall of fame?, quote it. Who took AQHU out of the hall of fame?

I figure I'll do an homage to NJ (2,3, and 4 are his), since you never answered his questions.:laugh:

and

#5... a new picture of you is required in the mugshots thread.:nod:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

acestro said:


> #5... a new picture of you is required in the mugshots thread.:nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

A clear picture.. not one of you thats 10x10 pixels with you looking at the floor


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> #5... a new picture of you is required in the mugshots thread.:nod:











[/quote]

qft


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> A clear picture.. not one of you thats 10x10 pixels with you looking at the floor


qft








[/quote]
I dont need youre help


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> #5... a new picture of you is required in the mugshots thread.:nod:











[/quote]

qft








[/quote]
I dont need youre help








[/quote]

I knew you were going to find a way to use:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> #5... a new picture of you is required in the mugshots thread.:nod:











[/quote]

qft








[/quote]
I dont need youre help








[/quote]

I knew you were going to find a way to use:

















[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> View attachment 144909


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

reported.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

your reports were setup by GG to go right into his recycle bin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think there's an antiRIP conspiracy....

duh!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

:vfrozenseal:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> 1. What is the official RIP injury (quote first time it's brought up)?
> 
> 2: What songs by Kansas and Slayer did NJ post multiple times in AQHU?
> 
> ...


1) you want quotes

2) Dust in the wind and Slayer angel of death

3) QT aka gear wiz

4)you want quotes

I'm the busy


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

#5 thats an easy one jim


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I want quotes.... and so far so good....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

> 4: Who put AQHU in the hall of fame?, quote it. Who took AQHU out of the hall of fame?





Grosse Gurke said:


> So I dont want 1000 threads asking what happened too it. When you come here and it is gone....look south.:nod:


as far as I know xenon brought it to the HOF and GG took it out..

Can't find the the xenon thread


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> So I dont want 1000 threads asking what happened too it. When you come here and it is gone....look south.:nod:


as far as I know xenon brought it to the HOF and GG took it out..

Can't find the the xenon thread








[/quote]

and as far as i know that sounds like a guess to me.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^indeed and Mmmm i think ur guessing is wrong!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

this one should have stayed closed.


----------

